# Nissan GT-R 2009 7.26.7 lap around Nordsleife (Video)



## thb_da_one (Nov 30, 2007)

YouTube - Nissan GT-R 2009 7.26.7 lap around Nordsleife


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Yup, could definitely shave a couple more off that!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Here's something I did....

Jump forward on the time bar a minute at a time and watch the fuel needle drop!

Also, V-Spec alloys and no R lights lit on the dash?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

start line differnt as finishline? ?

look at 00:28 and 7:55.........


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Fuzzy said:


> start line differnt as finishline? ?
> 
> look at 00:28 and 7:55.........



Because that is how the industry test. No cars flying past the pit area.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2007)

OK :thumbsup:


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Impressive!

Though it seems he's got everything in "R" mode except the traction control which seems to be in "Normal" or am I mistaken?

I noticed the thing with the fuel!:clap:

I'm so much looking forward to this car!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like R R Off to me.


Rich


----------



## TomTomGTA (May 13, 2008)

Rich-GT said:


> Looks like R R Off to me.
> 
> 
> Rich


Suppose HE won't have any warranty issues


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Rich-GT said:


> Looks like R R Off to me.
> 
> 
> Rich


Yup, which makes the whole "it's faster with VDC in R mode" rubbish a complete farce.

Not that any of us are as fast as Suzuki-san, but if Nissan are going to base the entirety of their marketing campaign around its Nordschleife lap time they should at least allow their owners to drive their cars in the same configuration!

And I really don't like the fact the car is on the SpecV wheels. Why?
It's as if they want to taunt those who accuse them of tweaking the car.

I bet they were gutted it was 0.4s slower than the ZR1 though!


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yup, which makes the whole "it's faster with VDC in R mode" rubbish a complete farce.
> 
> Not that any of us are as fast as Suzuki-san, but if Nissan are going to base the entirety of their marketing campaign around its Nordschleife lap time they should at least allow their owners to drive their cars in the same configuration!
> 
> ...


SpecV wheels are lighter, so thats probably why.. maybe also with SpecV tires?? and yes for sure he drives it R R off as it's the fastest way to drive round the ring, said we are not supposed to use it the same way. anyway I don't have any warranty so I don' t mind


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Aren't the SpecV wheels and tyres an option on the standard car anyway? 

If so, they are using a car that anyone could buy. Not tweeked IMO.

Andy.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

They say that the SpecV wheels "are going to be an option" but they don't appear on any lists or in any dealers I know of.

Good point about the tyres too. If they were the SpecV ones the car is in no way showroom stock. And sceptics will always question whether they were the SpecV tyres.

My point is, why didn't they just leave the car exactly as it came out of the showroom if they wanted to try and convince all the doubters?


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> They say that the SpecV wheels "are going to be an option" but they don't appear on any lists or in any dealers I know of.
> 
> Good point about the tyres too. If they were the SpecV ones the car is in no way showroom stock. And sceptics will always question whether they were the SpecV tyres.
> 
> My point is, why didn't they just leave the car exactly as it came out of the showroom if they wanted to try and convince all the doubters?


Cos they cant get close to that 'magical' time without wheels, tyres & ecu upgrades!!
I dont care as mine is more than fast enough (well after I get my Cobb from Ben it will be!)


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

I thot the Spec V runs on standard Dunlop tyres anyway?

The Spec V rims are part of the Clubsport package offered for JDM models but they aren't after market IIRC. They had to be factory installed.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Awesome! wish I could drive like that :smokin:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

doggiehowser said:


> I thot the Spec V runs on standard Dunlop tyres anyway?
> 
> The Spec V rims are part of the Clubsport package offered for JDM models but they aren't after market IIRC. They had to be factory installed.


Nope, SpecV tyres are specific for that model and about £1000 each...

If SpecV wheels are only available as part of a complete Clubsport package then that is an even better reason why they should not have been fitted to this non-Clubsport car!


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

David.Yu said:


> If SpecV wheels are only available as part of a complete Clubsport package then that is an even better reason why they should not have been fitted to this non-Clubsport car!


I think the importance of the point to people posting on European and US forums probably doesn't make it across the language barrier.

Philip


----------



## WoREoD (Apr 27, 2008)

Good old Colin from CAT has spent some time watching the 7:29 lap and has come to an interesting conclusion which he went through whilst we were lapping the handling circuit at Millbrook on Sunday........

At first he couldn't understand why on each corner Suzuki-san appears to give one or more twitches to the steering which goes against the single input steering technique.

Colin believes this is because the majority of the time, the car is RWD, but if you "upset" it by turning in too quickly, it throws power to the front wheels, which enables Suzuki-san to floor the throttle and drag it out of the corner much earlier than would otherwise be possible. And exit speed now being higher this then makes the whole lap much faster. This may also account for why a different manufacturer's test drivers cant get near the time in the same car....

The steering twitches are also visible on this run. Fascinating stuff, eh?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

There's loads of knockback through the steering.


Anyone else not overly impressed?

Looses it at T13 and exit of Foxhole, understeer through Metzgefled 2 and Kallenhard. Rubbish line through Aremberg, Bergwerk and Steilstrecke. Quite what he was doing through Wipperman, Eschbach and Brunnchen I don't know. A blind cobbler could have driven a better line.

















lol


----------



## Burning (Mar 11, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> Nope, SpecV tyres are specific for that model and about £1000 each...


You're sure about this ? what is your source ?


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

But of course over at 6speedonline some people have their own opinion on that video:
GTR 7:26.7 Ring Video - 6speedonline.com Forums
(Just fake the whole video :nervous


----------



## doggiehowser (Oct 8, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Nope, SpecV tyres are specific for that model and about £1000 each...
> 
> If SpecV wheels are only available as part of a complete Clubsport package then that is an even better reason why they should not have been fitted to this non-Clubsport car!


The Clubsport was just the name of one of the numerous Nismo packages that were available as check boxes when you ordered the GTR in Japan. So it's not any different from Porsche using Cup tyres that weren't standard trim in the US. 

From the Spec V pics, it looks like the same tyres as on my JDM MY2008 unit. Also same tyres on the clubsport package.










Inside Line: Media Gallery


----------



## gp900bj (Nov 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> They say that the SpecV wheels "are going to be an option" but they don't appear on any lists or in any dealers I know of.
> 
> Good point about the tyres too. If they were the SpecV ones the car is in no way showroom stock. And sceptics will always question whether they were the SpecV tyres.
> 
> My point is, why didn't they just leave the car exactly as it came out of the showroom if they wanted to try and convince all the doubters?


The Spec-V is sold with two tires: The same Dunlop Sport 600 CTT as the base model as well as a specially developed Bridgestone RE070R designed only for the Spec-V. Apparently the Bridgies can only be ordered if you have a Spec-V so I doubt they used them.

But I do agree that the wheels were a really dumb idea. Maybe 1% of owners might option those wheels even if they do become available. 

Also you'll notice that at about 1:40 in the video he has a very big moment. That is exactly where the RSR bit the dust earlier that day and there was a whole lot of sand sitting on the track.


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

Splitscreen ZR1/GT-R video shows the 7'26,4/7'26,7 lap on Nürburgring:
YouTube - NEW GT-R 7:26.7 vs ZR1 7:26.4

At 500 HP the GT-R should be ahad here, but still :flame:


----------

